# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  В Италии готовят операцию по пересадке головы!!!

## Алексей108

Харе Кришна друзья! Случайно увидел сегодня эту новость и хотелось узнать ваши комментарии по этому вопросу, а может случиться так или нет. Мне конечно не вериться в это. А как же душа? Голова на новое тело, но человек хочет это сделать и верит в это, считаю это очень интересной философской темой! Вот ссылка на первый канал http://www.1tv.ru/news/health/281498

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

ТЕКСТ 8
видхайa картснйенa чa тaд
йaд ахa бхaгaван бхaвaх 
сaндaдхух кaсйa кайенa
сaвaнийa-пaшох ширaх
видхайa — выполняя;  картснйенa — полностью;  чa — и;  тaт — то;  йaт — что;  ахa — было скaзaно;  бхaгaван — Господь;  бхaвaх — Шивa;  сaндaдхух — соединили;  кaсйa — живущего (Дaкши);  кайенa — с телом;  сaвaнийa — которого должны были принести в жертву;  пaшох — животного;  ширaх — головa.
Когдa все было выполнено в точности тaк, кaк велел Господь Шивa, к телу Дaкши присоединили голову животного, которого должны были принести в жертву.
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Нa этот рaз полубоги и великие мудрецы очень боялись рaссердить Господa Шиву, поэтому они сделaли все, кaк он скaзaл. Здесь, в чaстности, говорится, что к телу Дaкши былa пристaвленa головa животного (козлa).
ТЕКСТ 9
сaндхийaмане ширaси
дaкшо рудрабхивикшитaх 
сaдйaх суптa ивоттaстхaу
дaдрише чагрaто мридaм
сaндхийaмане — увенчaнный;  ширaси — головой;  дaкшaх — цaрь Дaкшa;  рудрa-aбхивикшитaх — увиденный Рудрой (Господом Шивой);  сaдйaх — тотчaс же;  супте — спящему;  ивa — подобно;  уттaстхaу — проснулся;  дaдрише — увидел;  чa — тaкже;  aгрaтaх — перед;  мридaм — Господa Шиву.
После того кaк к телу цaря Дaкши былa прикрепленa головa животного, его привели в чувство, и, когдa цaрь пробудился ото снa, первый, кого он увидел, был Господь Шивa, стоявший прямо перед ним.
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Здесь говорится о том, что Дaкшa встaл тaк, кaк будто пробудился от глубокого снa. Нa сaнскрите это звучит  суптa ивоттaстхaу. Это ознaчaет, что, кaк только человек просыпaется, он срaзу же вспоминaет о своих обязaнностях. Дaкшa был убит, его голову отрезaли и бросили в огонь, где онa сгорелa дотлa. Тело Дaкши было мертво, но по милости Господa Шивы он очнулся и пришел в себя, кaк только к его телу присоединили голову козлa. Это докaзывaет, что сознaние любого живого существa уникaльно. После того кaк Дaкше пристaвили голову козлa, он фaктически получил другое тело, однaко, несмотря нa то что тело Дaкши претерпело тaкие изменения, его сознaние остaлось прежним, ибо сознaние кaждого индивидa уникaльно. Из этого эпизодa тaкже следует, что уровень рaзвития сознaния никaк не зaвисит от строения телa. Сознaние переходит из телa в тело вместе с душой. Это подтверждaют многие случaи из ведической истории. Один из примеров тому — Мaхaрaджa Бхaрaтa, который был цaрем, a в следующей жизни получил тело оленя. Однaко, хотя он и родился оленем, его сознaние нисколько не изменилось. Он знaл, что прежде был цaрем Бхaрaтой, a теперь переселился в тело оленя, потому что в момент смерти думaл об олене. Дaже в теле оленя он облaдaл тем же сознaнием, что и в теле цaря Бхaрaты. Порядок, устaновленный Господом, совершенен, и в соответствии с ним тот, кто претворил свое сознaние в сознaние Кришны, в следующей жизни обязaтельно стaнет великим предaнным Кришны, дaже если получит тело другого видa.
ТЕКСТ 10
тaда вришaдхвaджa-двешa
кaлилатма прaджапaтих 
шивавaлокад aбхaвaч
чхaрaд-дхрaдa ивамaлaх
тaда — в это время;  вришa-дхвaджa — Господь Шивa, который ездит нa быке;  двешa — ненaвисть;  кaлилa-атма — оскверненное сердце;  прaджапaтих — цaрь Дaкшa;  шивa — Господь Шивa;  aвaлокат — видя его;  aбхaвaт — стaл;  шaрaт — осенью;  хрaдaх — озеро;  ивa — подобно;  aмaлaх — очищенный.
Когдa Дaкшa увидел Господa Шиву, который ездит верхом нa быке, его сердце, оскверненное ненaвистью к Господу Шиве, тотчaс очистилось, кaк водa в озере после осенних дождей.
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Скaзaнное в этом стихе обдясняет, почему Господa Шиву нaзывaют всеблaгим. Стоит кому-нибудь посмотреть нa Господa Шиву с любовью и увaжением, его сердце тотчaс очистится. Сердце цaря Дaкши было осквернено ненaвистью к Господу Шиве, и все же блaгодaря тому, что он посмотрел нa Господa Шиву с некоторой любовью и предaнностью, его сердце мгновенно очистилось. Во время сезонa дождей водa в водоемaх делaется грязной и мутной, однaко стоит пройти осенним дождям, кaк онa срaзу стaновится чистой и прозрaчной. Сердце Дaкши тоже было нечисто, тaк кaк он поносил Господa Шиву, зa что и был сурово нaкaзaн, однaко теперь он пришел в себя, и одного его почтительного и блaгоговейного взглядa нa Господa Шиву было достaточно, чтобы его сознaние очистилось от скверны.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Шримад Бхагаватам.ПЕСНЬ ЧЕТВЁРТАЯ. ГЛАВА СЕДЬМАЯ

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Но вряд ли у докторов что нибудь получится.

----------


## Алексей108

Еще хотелось узнать у преданных, за что дает господь такое тело как у этого человека? ведь это плохая карма и теперь он хочет получить хитростью новое тело, но со своей головой)

----------


## ilkonstantinov

получится, что донорской будет не тело, а голова, но если душа уже покинула тело, то кто займет это место для меня загадка.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> получится, что донорской будет не тело, а голова, но если душа уже покинула тело, то кто займет это место для меня загадка.


Пишачи займут тело 100% знаю

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Оба останутся живы и будут жить в одном  теле .
Один будет доминировать ,а второй временами .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Оба помрут, скорее всего(( зазря

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А если серьезно, то хирурги часто показывают подобные шоу, чтобы привлечь внимание. Но, к сожалению, конечные результаты их экспериментов потом никогда не озвучиваются по понятным причинам  :smilies:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

я так понимаю, возможность избавиться от болезни дается с выше и человек просто обязан лечить свое тело, по мере такой возможности

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> я так понимаю, возможность избавиться от болезни дается с выше и человек просто обязан лечить свое тело, по мере такой возможности


Своё  да, а тут чужое, да еще вероятно преступника .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:Этот момент шоу самый захватывающий




> Сегодня итальянский хирург заявляет — он готов провести операцию, но окончательное решение — за общественностью. Если будут против, он откажется от главного эксперимента своей жизни.



Если ему не выдадут 11 миллионов, он уйдет с гордо поднятой головой и с укором в глазах.  :biggrin1: 

Напоминает шоу с "полетом на луну"

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Вот настоящий асур

99-летний миллиардер Дэвид Рокфеллер успешно перенес шестую в своей жизни операцию по трансплантации сердца, пишет World News Daily Report.

Операция, которая длилась шесть часов, была сделана группой частных хирургов в его родовом имении Покантико-хиллз в Нью-Йорке. Реабилитацию Дэвид Рокфеллер будет проходить на острове Вануату посреди Тихого океана.

Через 36 часов после операции Дэвид Рокфеллер позволил журналистам задать ему несколько вопросов. "Каждый раз, когда я получаю новое сердце, словно глоток жизни прокатывается по моему телу. Я чувствую себя активным и живым", - заявил миллиардер.

Отвечая на вопрос о секрете своего долголетия, Дэвид Рокфеллер заявил: "Люди часто задают мне этот вопрос, и я всегда отвечаю одно и то же: любовь к жизни. Жить простой жизнью, играть с детьми, наслаждаться вещами, которые у вас есть, проводить время с друзьями". По его словам, за свою жизнь он заработал много денег, но большую часть из них отдал. "Нет смысла их иметь, если вы не можете ими поделиться", - добавил Дэвид Рокфеллер.

Как отмечает издание, в первый раз операцию по пересадке сердца миллиардер перенес в 1976 году после автомобильной аварии. Он был прооперирован 24 часа спустя после ДТП и уже через неделю смог заняться бегом трусцой. В 1998 и 2004 годах он также перенес операции и по пересадке почек. Дэвид Рокфеллер заявил, что положительно оценивает свое здоровье, пошутив, что надеется прожить до 200 лет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 99-летний миллиардер Дэвид Рокфеллер успешно перенес шестую в своей жизни операцию по трансплантации сердца,


Разве можно им верить? Никакое тело не выдержит столько пересадок сердца http://gordonua.com/news/worldnews/N...kom-79127.html

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Разве можно им верить? Никакое тело не выдержит столько пересадок сердца http://m.gazeta.ru/science/news/2015..._7158965.shtml


вот вот, я о том же, хотя есть благословения, допустим Махадева легко умилостливить, а стать служителем Кали так вообще и подавно легко, так что тут все четко сработано и об этом совсем другая ветка форума есть. Гуру говорит, что демоны (асуры) приходят сюда в на Землю и ведут себя разгульно, в общем в Шриммад-Бхагаватам все описано. А по поводу лжи в СМИ то это 99,9% везде, Истина только в Ведах.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> перенес шестую в своей жизни операцию по трансплантации сердца


Рептилоид - они живучие!

----------


## Андрей Н

Тело -- это храм Божий. Оно сакрально, священно.
Но для безбожника это кусок мяса, контейнер с запчастями. Вот и вытворяют мерзости по выживанию за счёт других людей.

Даже если просто слюна попадает из одного тела в другое, например во время поцелуя, то это осквернение, отдаление от Бога. Поэтому даже чтобы поцеловаться, нужно получить разрешение свыше, освятить брак. Иначе это грех. 
Тем более *грехом* является *надругательство* над телом в виде переливания крови, пересадка органов. 


Странно что ещё изнасилование считают преступлением. И если кому-то челюсть или руку сломать, то *это преступление.* А если руку отрезать и кому-то отдать, то это уже не преступление.


Не сложно ведь увидеть, что как минимум это *издевательство над трупом.*

----------


## Андрей Н

Но это только цветочки. С этими пересадками возникают опасения, что в больницах станут убивать за деньги, чтобы воспользоваться органами.

Ведь безбожники очень сильно хотят жить и готовы платить за это. А другие безбожники, которые получают маленькую зарплату, не в силах отказаться от больших денег.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

все верно Андрей Н

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тем более *грехом* является *надругательство* над телом в виде переливания крови, пересадка органов.


Наверное, вы погорячились? Такое обычно говорят другие свидетели: http://www.fontanka.ru/2012/03/27/181/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные не фанатики. Мы принимаем все, что поддерживает тело здоровым, и используем это тело для служения Кришне. Если нужно переливание крови, преданные не отказываются от этого.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Наверное, вы погорячились? Такое обычно говорят другие свидетели: http://www.fontanka.ru/2012/03/27/181/


Уверен, что если бы статейка не была однобокой, односторонней, то Свидетели Иеговы без труда бы пояснили насколько безосновательно их оплёвывают и притесняют.
Я не понаслышке знаю что они с любовью относятся к своим детям и желают им добра. Но есть "доброжелатели" которым их религиозные убеждения, как кость в горле.
К сожалению это только надводная часть айсберга. И спекулируя на жизни ребёнка так называемые "доброжелатели" стремятся уничтожить инакомыслящих и верящих не в соответствии с руководящей линией партии.

Кроме борьбы с иноверцами, происходит и попытка оплевать святую связь родителей с ребёнком следующим образом:
Существует право выбора методов лечения. За детей решают родители, но доброжелатели пытаются это право отнять. Начали со Свидетелей Иеговы. СИ ведь не против применения любого рода кровезаменителей. Которые во многом лучше, чем чужая кровь. Кровь ведь не бензин и не вода. Это один из сложнейших органов тела. 


Теперь добавьте исследование по выживанию людей  после переливания крови и без. И добавьте статистику о количестве умирающих детей. Вы знаете, сколько *каждый день* умирает детей просто от голода? И это не один человек, и даже не сотня, а *десятки тысяч.* Каждый день десятки тысяч. Посчитайте сколько за год? Сделайте выводы.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Преданные не фанатики. Мы принимаем все, что поддерживает тело здоровым, и используем это тело для служения Кришне. Если нужно переливание крови, преданные не отказываются от этого.


Далеко не всё. Как насчёт куриного супчика? Ведь по мнению многих *врачей*, он полезен.
Или, например стволовые клетки, получаемые путём убийства детей в утробе матери, Вы принимаете? Врачи используют для омоложения и прочих капризов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как насчёт куриного супчика? Ведь по мнению многих врачей, он полезен


Если для спасения человеческой жизни это необходимо, то надо дать ему этот суп.
По крайней мере так поступил отец Прабхупады, когда в детстве Абхай мог умереть, и врач настаивал на курином бульоне... Такая вот история.

На остальные ваши странные вопросы я промолчу))

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Единственное  положительное можно найти в этой афере : паренек может начать после оживления рассказывать ,что он там видел во время операции, как он летал над врачами итд.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не все знают упомянутую мной историю, вот она:  _“Прабхупада Лиламрита“, Детство: _ 

Для спасения сына

Когда Абхаю исполнилось полтора года, он заболел тифом. Семейный врач, доктор Бозе, прописал ему куриный бульон. 

– Нет, — возразил Гоур-Мохан. — Я не могу этого позволить. 

– Это необходимо, иначе он умрет. 

– Но мы не едим мяса, — взмолился Гоур-Мохан. — Мы не можем варить курицу на нашей кухне. 

– Ничего страшного, — сказал доктор Бозе. — Я приготовлю бульон у себя дома и принесу его в банке, а вы… 

Гоур-Мохану ничего не оставалось, кроме как согласиться: 

– Если это необходимо для спасения моего сына…. 

Но когда доктор принес куриный бульон и дал Абхаю его выпить, того сразу же вырвало. 

– Да-а…— согласился врач. — Пожалуй, ему это действительно не подойдет. 

Гоур-Мохан выплеснул куриный бульон, а Абхай вскоре выздоровел сам, без мяса.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Чего тут на ровном месте обсуждать. Просто парень придумал легальный способ эвтаназии.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Чего тут на ровном месте обсуждать. Просто парень придумал легальный способ эвтаназии.


Он атеист и ему все равно как умирать, что от укола ,что от трансмутации .

----------


## Андрей Н

> Если для спасения человеческой жизни это необходимо, то надо дать ему этот суп.
> По крайней мере так поступил отец Прабхупады, когда в детстве Абхай мог умереть, и врач настаивал на курином бульоне... Такая вот история.


Бесспорно, *в исключительных* ситуациях делаются *исключения* из правил. Или говоря полнее, приведу слова, которые говорил Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху: *с учётом места, времени и обстоятельств.* 


На мой взгляд, не следует высказывать суждения по ситуациям, в которых *обстоятельства* неизвестны доподлинно. И если ну прям всё доподлинно известно, не лишним вспоминаем классику: вначале бревно из своего глаза...
Поэтому ни о инвалиде, ни о ребёнке, которому *якобы* нужна чужая кровь мне особо нечего сказать, но можно пообщаться по тем фактам, которые невозможно скрыть.

Если у человека плохо со здоровьем, например сердце шалит, то никто пересадку не делает. А если с сердцем порядок, то никто не может утверждать что человек без пересадок и переливаний проживёт меньше, чем если начнут его крамсать. Врачи не дают гарантий, даже при банальной операции по откачке жира и приданию форм с помощью силикона. А чтобы пересадить орган, нужно *длительно подавлять иммунитет* до операции и всю оставшуюся жизнь на медикаментах.

Но главное, даже не отсутствие гарантий, а то что вместо того чтобы провести *церемонию благоприятную* для последующего путешествия души, производят церемонию по расчленёнке. Причём делать надо быстро, поскольку трупные органы не пригодны для пересадки. Если дать человеку нормально умереть, то его органы уже будут не нужны.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Идея пересадки органов от одного человека к другому не нова. В древнеегипетском медицинском трактате, известном под названием «Папирус Эберс», написанном примерно за 1500 лет до н. э., мы находим упоминание о пересадке кожи с одного участка тела на другой, чтобы закрыть открытую рану, какое-либо уродство или шрам. Древнеиндийские Веды также дают описание пересадок кожи. Древние индийцы подготавливали кожу на участке, откуда предстояло взять лоскут для пересадки, например на ягодице, похлопывая но ней деревянной лопаточкой, пока участок не краснел и не набухал от притока крови.На рану, которую предстояло закрыть лоскутом, они накладывали лист, вырезанный точно по форме раны. Затем этот «шаблон» накладывали на подготовленную «отбиванием» кожу и по нему вырезали лоскут кожи, который накладывали на рану. Новая кожа удерживалась на месте до полного приживления с помощью особого «цемента», рецепт которого в индийских текстах не приводится.

Хаягрива: 
Однажды, имеющий голову лошади Aсур по имени Хаягрива, взывал к Браме, стремясь получить от него дар бессмертия. Когда ему такой дар не был дан, он стал добиваться другого дара, с которым бы он мог стать непобедимым. В этот раз Брама даровал ему этот дар, но с условием: его никто не сможет победить, кроме того, кто бы также имел голову лошади, и кто бы также назывался Хаягривой. А так как, такое существо не существовало в трех мирах, то никто не смог победить Хаягриву. Со временем, Хаягрива украл Веды, книгу, содержащую всю мудрость мира. В трех мирах началась паника. Дэвы не знали, что делать. И тогда они пошли к Браме, который посоветовал им воспользоваться помощью Вишну. Когда Дэвы пришли к Вишну, они нашли его дремлющим, подпирая своим подбородком лук. Приняв форму термитов, Дэвы стали обгрызать тетиву лука до тех пор, пока она не разорвалась, а рукоятка лука щёлкнула Вишну с такой силой, что перерезала ему шею. Чтобы спасти обезглавленного Вишну, Дэвы принесли в жертву лошадь и водрузили ее голову на шею Вишну. Таким образом, Вишну превратился в существо с головой лошади. Дэвы назвали его Хаягривой и попросили победить Aсура Хаягриву. Вишну вызвав Хаягриву на дуэль и поразив его своей булавой, опять вернул Веды в мир. Затем Брама восстановил Вишну его прежнюю голову
(Сканда Пурана)И Ганеша: 
По поводу появления головы слона и почему у Ганеши только один бивень, есть много историй. Согласно одной из легенд, голову ему отсек отец Шива, когда Ганеша не пускал его в покои матери. Затем его пытались оживить с его изначальной, родной, головой, но ничего не получалось, и поэтому в результате приставили голову слона. 
   Согласно другой версии, в "Брихаддхарма-Пуранt" сказано, что после рождения Ганеши все боги были приглашены на праздник, на котором каждый мог взглянуть на младенца. Почести Парвати и её сыну не воздал только Шани, так как он был проклят своей супругой за пренебрежение ею, и от его взгляда гибло всё, на что падал его взор. Парвати, несмотря на предупреждение Шани, попросила всё-таки его взглянуть на её сына. Как только Шани посмотрел на Ганешу, голова младенца отделилась от тела и упала на землю. Воскресить младенца не удалось даже Шиве. Тогда с небес раздался голос Брахмы, который повелел «приставить» к плечам Ганеши голову того, кто «спит лицом к северу». На поиски головы был отправлен слуга Шивы Нандин, который после долгих странствий пришёл в столицу небесного царства Амаравати. У ворот города он увидел слона, лежащего головой на север. Это был Айравата, слон бога Индры. Победив в сражении с Индрой, Нандин отсек голову слону и вернулся к Шиве. Ганеша ожил и по велению Шивы стал во главе Ганов (сонмов слуг Шивы), получив от Брахмы имя Ганеша — «Владыка Ганов». Индра пришёл с покаянием к Шиве, и в знак прощения Шива велел бросить тело обезглавленного слона в океан, чтобы тот обрёл новую голову, после чего воскресший Айравата вернулся к Индре.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В Италии готовят операцию по пересадке головы


 :smilies:  И теперь для шоу понадобятся 100 млн $ и более 100 врачей)))https://touch.news.mail.ru/society/22336036/?frommail=1

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Хирург не собирается сшивать голову и позвоночник .
Он хочет погрузить место сочленения  в некий" суперсостав "и нервные окончания по его задумке сами себя найдут и правильно срастуться. 
Он будет сшивать только мышцы .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И еще понадобится подготовка в 2 года (чтобы подготовить двойника?)
 Вседержавная Америка снова готовится "на луну"  :biggrin1:

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> вот вот, я о том же, хотя есть благословения, допустим Махадева легко умилостливить, а стать служителем Кали так вообще и подавно легко, так что тут все четко сработано и об этом совсем другая ветка форума есть. Гуру говорит, что демоны (асуры) приходят сюда в на Землю и ведут себя разгульно, в общем в Шриммад-Бхагаватам все описано. А по поводу лжи в СМИ то это 99,9% везде, Истина только в Ведах.


Какое право вы имеете так отзываться о Махадеве?Вы человечек?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Викторов Олег Николаевич Ом намах Шивайа. в моем сообщении нет оскорбления Болинатха, а лишь констатация факта, что у Него многие просят благословений. Посмотрите сериал Бог богов Махадев. С вами согласен, я человечек, даже человечишка ничтожный, который не видит жизни без Бога.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Викторов Олег Николаевич Ом намах Шивайа. в моем сообщении нет оскорбления Болинатха, а лишь констатация факта, что у Него многие просят благословений. Посмотрите сериал Бог богов Махадев. С вами согласен, я человечек, даже человечишка ничтожный, который не видит жизни без Бога.


Есть .Ведь вы считаете Шиву полубогом(если вы кришнаит) и отзываетесь онем без достаточного почтения.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Викторов Олег Николаевич изучайте Веды пожалуйста и узнаете кто Бог, кто полубог, кто деврадж и т.д. и кто шудры. у Махадева подчиненное положение перед Кришной. Известно что Бог один - Кришна

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Махадев экспансия Кришны, который входит в великую триаду Его экспансий Вишну, Брахма и Шива.

----------


## Виктор_

> Далеко не всё. Как насчёт куриного супчика? Ведь по мнению многих *врачей*, он полезен.
> Или, например стволовые клетки, получаемые путём убийства детей в утробе матери, Вы принимаете? Врачи используют для омоложения и прочих капризов.


слишком много ярости,агрессии в постах, видно не принужденным взглядом.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> Тело -- это храм Божий. Оно сакрально, священно.
> Тем более *грехом* является *надругательство* над телом в виде переливания крови, пересадка органов.


Знаете ли, правду говорят - дьявол кроется в деталях.
http://lifenews.ru/news/156328
Это точно не преступление.

Переливание крови - не преступление, если донор доброволец.




> Не сложно ведь увидеть, что как минимум это *издевательство над трупом.*


Т.е. Шива велел поиздеваться? Ой, тут что-то не так.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Знаете ли, правду говорят - дьявол кроется в деталях.
> http://lifenews.ru/news/156328
> Это точно не преступление.
> 
> Переливание крови - не преступление, если донор доброволец.


Я не склонен считать любое медицинское вмешательство спасительным. И видимо не зря устраивают показуху, спекулируя на жизнях детей, вместо того чтобы дать достоверную статистику по выжившим после переливаний и пересадок. Поскольку гарантий нет, то это не лечение а эксперименты. (Для того чтобы не возводить исключения в правила, я не комментирую какой-либо конкретный случай, а говорю в целом.)

Не во власти человека контролировать время ухода из жизни.  И зачастую дешевле и проще уберечь тысячу людей, чем напоказ "спасти" одного человека. Почему-то сейчас стало модным собирать деньги на "спасение" одного человека, при том, что за те же деньги можно спасти от смерти тысячи. Я думаю, что если бы внимание в обществе было смещено с показушных "спасений", на реальную заботу, включающую образование, правильное питание и т.п., то спасённых было бы в миллионы раз больше.




> Т.е. Шива велел поиздеваться?


Уточните, о чём это Вы?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> «Такие миллионеры, как Билл Гейтс, могли бы поддержать мой амбициозный проект по пересадке головы», — заявил Каванеро, выступая перед аудиторией. Он сравнил финансирование операции с поддержкой полета корабля «Апполон-11», совершившего первую посадку на поверхность Луны.
> 
> Канаверо отметил, что ожидает поддержки своей идеи именно в США


И США непременно помогут! опыт уже есть:
http://tainyvselennoi.ru/blog/432890...ge=20784296656

----------


## Парамешвара дас

Если вдруг эксперемент удастся, и вдруг новое тело будет мыслить как программист, то ведическое знание придется считать ошибочным. А если новое тело будет ощущать себя как тому кому пресадили голову, то ведическое знание не ошибочно. Вот например Дакше пересадили голову козла, но он ощущал себя Дакшей а не козлом. Вот так и тут же если пересадят голову програмиста, то согласно шастрам он не должен ощущать себя программистом.

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

Из Википедии:
"В 1926 году профессор Сергей Брюхоненко в сотрудничестве с Сергеем Чечулиным впервые в мире создают аппарат искусственного кровообращения — автожектор. Благодаря этому аппарату было доказано, что голова может жить отдельно от тела, так с помощью автожектора собачья голова жила 1 час 40 минут[1]. Лежащая на блюде собачья голова открывала и закрывала глаза, высовывала язык, реагировала на прикосновение и даже проглатывала кусочек сыра или колбасы. Также учёный-экспериментатор Владимир Демихов в 1954 году занимался пересадкой второй головы собаке (всего им было создано 20 двухголовых собак)."

"В 1996 году Уильям Шоулот и Ричард Берингер из онкологического центра Техасского университета создали 125 безголовых мышей, выбив ген Lim1 из развивающихся эмбрионов. Лишь четыре безголовых эмбриона смогли дожить до своего рождения, но и они умерли сразу, поскольку не смогли дышать без рта и ноздрей."

Душа не привязана ни к сердцу, ни к мозгу. Душа связана с тонким телом, с которым и путешествует из жизни в жизнь. Связь тонкого тела с физическим вряд ли можно свести к "узелку" в сердце" или в мозге, поэтому мозг или сердце спокойно пересаживают. При чем здесь душа?

----------

